# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  استراتيجيات تخفيف الوزن التي تناسبك

## ياسر عامر

يمكن أن يعني فقدان الوزن الكثير من الأشياء المختلفة لأشخاص مختلفين. يعتمد ذلك على من تسأل أو تتحدث معه. بالطبع ، نعلم جميعًا أن ما هو في الداخل هو المهم حقًا ، ومع ذلك ، هذا لا يعني أنه يجب تجاهل الوزن الزائد من الخارج أيضًاولذلك هناك بعض العمليات الجراحية اللتي تساعد في علاج السمنة المفرطة مثل عملية تكميم المعدة بالمنظار او عملية الساسي ولكن اذا كنت تحاول فقد الوزن و تخاف من العمليات الجراحية الامانة. حاول تحسين صحتك وإسقاط الوزن الزائد باستخدام النصائح أدناه.


طريقة رائعة لفقدان الوزن هي تقليل جميع التوابل التي تستخدمها. القضاء على الزبدة من نظامك الغذائي هو بداية. كما تحتوي العديد من ضمادات السلطة على نسبة عالية جدًا من الدهون. من الأفضل دائمًا اختيار التوابل قليلة الدسم أو الخالية من الدسم أو الخالية من السكر.


عند الشروع في رحلة فقدان الوزن ، خاصةً المهمة منها ، حدد أهدافًا صغيرة متعددة بدلاً من التركيز على الهدف الرئيسي. إن التفكير في خسارة 50 جنيهاً في 6 أشهر أكثر صعوبة من التركيز على خسارة 10 جنيهات في شهر واحد. باختيار الهدف الأصغر ، ستخسر خلال 6 أشهر 60 رطلاً بدلاً من 50.


لتكون أكثر فعالية في إنقاص الوزن ، حاول إضافة المزيد من الأطعمة الحارة إلى نظامك الغذائي. سيؤدي ذلك إلى زيادة التمثيل الغذائي ، والذي بدوره يحرق الدهون بمعدل أسرع. ليس من الضروري جعل الأطعمة حارة بقدر ما يمكنك تحملها - مجرد لمسة من التوابل يمكن أن تحدث فرقًا إيجابيًا. احرص على ألا تبدأ بقوة ، لأنك قد تحترق بسرعة.


صحيح أن الوزن لا يؤثر على نوع الشخص الذي قد تكون عليه. ومع ذلك ، لا يزال عليك التأكد من أنك لا تعاني من زيادة الوزن أو أنك قد تحصل على الكثير من المشاكل الصحية. يجب عليك وضع خطة وفقدان الوزن بطريقة آمنة وصحية. نأمل أن تكون هذه النصائح قد أعطتك أفكارًا حول كيفية القيام بذلك.

----------

